# DTV + Tivo + HD???



## murphysmom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi all, I check in here every 6 months or so to see if DTV and Tivo have YET combined an HDTV receiver. Looks like the answer is still no. Unbelievable.

So I am an 11-yr DTV customer and don't want to quit it because I have some great local station options grandfathered in that I love. But I am sick to death of no HD on my 2 DTV TV's. (Also have Comcast cable in the house and the HD is awesome but I would never give up DTV completely for Comcast.)

So...is there any way today to get DTV, Tivo and HD all together?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Today? No. Check back in another six months.

If the lack of HD is bothering you that much, get a current DirecTV Plus HR2x DVR. Yes, it will take a bit of adjustment, but it's quite good in its own right.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

I am now half-and-half HD DVR (HR23-700) and SD DTivo

Yes, the DTV model has a diffrent remote so I am still learning the buttons

Yes, the DTV model has a different menu so I am still learning the commands

YES, the DTV model plays/records in HD and has all the functions I need


----------



## murphysmom (Jan 9, 2009)

If I switch to a DTV DVR, I lose the local channels package I have grandfathered in, which has been the whole point of waiting for the long-promised DTV-Tivo HD receiver. I have a DVR on my Comcast TV so know what it's like and it's just not the same as Tivo, for me anyway.

So in the interim, is there a combo of equipment today that would provide the HD, along with DTV & Tivo? I'd stack up any combo of boxes at this point. 

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

murphysmom said:


> If I switch to a DTV DVR, I lose the local channels package I have grandfathered in, which has been the whole point of waiting for the long-promised DTV-Tivo HD receiver. .....


Why would you lose your local channels package? Changing/upgrading equipment should not affect your programming packages.



murphysmom said:


> ....
> So in the interim, is there a combo of equipment today that would provide the HD, along with DTV & Tivo? I'd stack up any combo of boxes at this point.
> 
> ....


Nope.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

And the Comcast DVR is nothing like the DirecTV DVR. I agree with litzdog911 that adding equipment should not change your programming.


----------

